

On Our Project, We're Always 90% Done - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001161.html

======
gleb
It's not that we find it hard to write down all remaining work, it's that when
we are forced to do it we face the fact that we don't actually understand what
all the remaining work is. Often times it's not even possible to understand
it, until more work is done.

The main difference between professional software development and cs101
assignments is that you have to do your own decomposition. Check out the last
assignment for first CS class in Stanford:
[http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs106x/handouts/35-Assignment-...](http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs106x/handouts/35-Assignment-6-Stanford123.pdf)
This is comparable to the complexity of most professional work. The difference
is detailed iterative project plan and scaffolding that's provided to the
student.

------
snorkel
Actually you're only 60% done because as every engineer knows the blueprints
are always changing.

------
sant0sk1
90% isn't so bad. I have many projects which get no further than maybe 30%
before getting shelved for whatever lame reason :(

